# New cage, bedding etc...



## Evangeline (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, so I'm getting rats soon. Waiting till next month as I'm going away soon and I don't want to leave them not long after I've had them and mess up all the bonding process. I've bought the Jenny rat cage and I'm currently buying , bed, toys etc. I've bought some carefresh after reading posts on here for their actual bed but I was wondering what to put on the floor of the cage? Any suggestions? I know about the whole cedar/pine thing. Also, if I use a litter pan in the corner I've read you should use something different to what's on the floor so they can distinguish between them? Any suggestions on what I can use for that?

Thanks!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i use torn up old clothing or towels for my rats bed. with the washabilty its cheaper then throwing out litter bedding every cleaning. for litter i use yesterdays news for its amazing odour control and inexpensiveness. i buy it from a feed store though so its always cheaper there then a pet or grocery store. you can use that in the litter box and old clothes to line to bottom if you like but cloths don't tend to stay where you put them as the rats like to arrange everything to their specifications and never mind your reasons for putting the towel there. anyway, that's what i do at least.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Carefresh for the bottom of the cage, then some plain (not printed) kitchen paper towels for the bed. I just stick 5 or 6 of them in the corner and our ratties make their own bed how they like it.


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks  Guess I never thought about using old clothes, towels etc as bedding. Would be so much easier/cheaper than disposable stuff.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Evangeline said:


> Thanks  Guess I never thought about using old clothes, towels etc as bedding. Would be so much easier/cheaper than disposable stuff.


It's very much so a moneysaver. xD

Just be sure to air out the fabrics before putting them back in the cage so the strong detergent scent doesn't bother your ratties.

I do it anyway because I seem to have a sensitivity to the stuff..hehe.


----------

